# Dublin is part of the "Crypto Coast"!



## Brendan Burgess (4 Feb 2018)

I must say that this had completely passed me by in my old fiat world. 


*Why Crypto Is Spreading Up the Dublin Coast*

_Symptomatic of a broader shift internationally, the crypto landscape in Dublin has changed rapidly, and with an enthusiasm perhaps disproportionate to the city's scale.


Suddenly perforated with meetups, ICO startups, crypto cafes, bitcoin merchandise and trading chatter in pubs, cryptocurrencies have seemingly taken the city by storm – and Reuben Godfrey, co-founder of local incubator  reckons this momentum will only continue.


Toward this, he's planted an office on the pier of coastal suburb Dun Laoghaire, in a venture that he hopes to spread all along the east coast of Ireland, and to many other ports in the world as well.


"We'll look at Boston, Barcelona, Moscow, Kiev, where else are we talking to, Hong Kong, Singapore, Dubai, Lucerne in Switzerland, you know, stick a name on the map," Godfrey told CoinDesk. _


----------



## MrEarl (6 Feb 2018)

> ...Down the line, Crypto Coast even hopes to launch its own local cryptocurrency, potentially a token that buys up distressed property in order to "deflate the housing crises usually made worse by tech hubs."



I'm not sure I really see where he's going with that, so what am I missing ?


----------



## Pexus1976 (20 Feb 2018)

Interesting article, this is the guy who set up the Irish Block Chain Association.


----------



## Pexus1976 (13 Mar 2018)

This is going to be Ireland's first ICO. 

https://www.siliconrepublic.com/start-ups/mingo-irish-crypto

Who remembers Baltimore Technologies?


----------



## MrEarl (13 Mar 2018)

The Mingo Messanger tool looks useful.

.. not every tech flotation went the way Baltimore did, just like some crypto ventures will succeed while others fail. 

Not for widows or orphans, but I might put a small sum into the Mingo ICO.


----------

